# Eat more fruit chart



## Michael. (Jun 12, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't overdo it, though. Fruit has a lot of natural SUGAR.

Strawberries, blueberries, cantalope, green apples are good choices.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 13, 2014)

You can get the same nutrition from vegetables without the sugar


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

*Eat More

’Eat more fruit!’ the slogans say,
’ More fish, more beef, more bread!’
But I’m on Unemployment pay
My third year now, and wed.

And so I wonder when I’ll see
The slogan when I pass,
The only one that would suit me, -
’ Eat More Bloody Grass!’

**by Joe Corrie **(1894-1968)

*View attachment 7678


----------



## d0ug (Jun 13, 2014)

We need to grow three more stomach before we can handle grass


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

d0ug said:


> We need to grow three more stomach before we can handle grass



There's an idea!
View attachment 7679


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 13, 2014)

The fructose in fruit is fine as long as you consume the whole fruit along with its fiber.  You have to consider the glycemic load of food, not the glycemic index.  I eat my fruit as a dessert and I eat it three times a day.  Bread has a higher glycemic load then any type of fruit with fewer nutrients, especially the junk you buy at the store.

Eat your fruit!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

If Fruit Could Talk...Not a happy ending!

[video]http://blip.tv/alphacat/if-fruit-could-talk-the-fruit-massacre-5463910[/video]


----------



## Honey (Jun 14, 2014)

I just don't like fruit but can eat the fruity yoghurts


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a chart from my album:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's one I like.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 14, 2014)

Pappy
[Bessie stopped giving milk the other day.........Shes an udder failure. ]
I like it when you bring your uddering to us.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree.


----------

